# Epik Subwoofers Update



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/blog/

Saw the Facebook post then read this... I personally won't be buying from them anytime soon based on the lack of response to customers with warranty issues. You can't disappear for 6 months while your reputation takes a massive hit and expect everything to fine.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea, it's unfortunate what happened to Epik. From all indications they had offered a lot of value for the money, but the past 6 months or so has probably tarnished their image beyond repair. I think now that PSA is firmly establish as the new price leader Epik is going to have a tough road ahead of them.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Hard to take seriously a company that falls off the radar for six months, only to pop up just in time to promote pending product(s). Whatever comes of this, I just hope no customers get shafted.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I feel like it is a slap in the face to everyone who bought their products in the last year or so and when they had issues Epik was nowhere to be found. 

With so many other options out there now it'll hard to recommend Epik at all regardless of what the new products are.


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

I saw this thread and had to bring it to the fore.

I've owned an Epik Vanquish 12" sealed sub for five years and it's great, no complaints. I guess I don't have a dog in this hunt but, when I go to the Epik website and see NO product available I find it sad.


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

zhulin said:


> You need more of the statements in this matter, so that we can understand. Thank you for sharing. I hope you happy.


I suppose this was referencing my brief post above. 

I was just saying that I_ was_ a fan of Epik subs. My 12" Vanquish has been terrific, although if I wanted a second sub I'd have to go with another manufacturer. My comment was directed at the fact that, while the Epik website is still online, the only thing you can buy are T-SHIRTS! , it's odd they still have an advert here on the Shack. Their sole two subwoofer models are listed as "sold out" and have been for many, many months.

Add to that all the complaints about non-existent customer service and you have to wonder why they don't close shop completely. Seems obvious it's going to happen anyway. The damage is done.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

arkiedan said:


> I suppose this was referencing my brief post above.


Nope, just a spammer trying to sell coins and gold. Ban hammer dropped. :cop:


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I always wanted to hear epik subs. Sad to hear the customer service has been lacking . Hopefully they can make a comeback and make some more noise.


----------

